# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Αναζήτηση ενδιάμεσου, περιοχή Καλλίπολη

## mbjp

Λόγω νεόκτιστης πολυκατοικίας χάσαμε το λινκ 23-2277. Αν καποιος εντος της περιοχης της Kαλλιπολης θελει να μπει ως ενδιαμεσος, ας μου στειλει ενα pm (υπάρχει και εξοπλισμός άμεσα διαθέσιμος).

----------


## paneios

endiaferomai amesa. exw 3 link poy ka8ontai. Etoimo eksoplismo. paneios #2696

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2696

----------


## mbjp

εχεις pm

η προταση εξακολουθει να ισχυει μεχρι να βγει το link

----------

